# Injured Possible Feral Pigeon



## Single Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

My boyfriend and I were walking the kids to school this morning at 8 AM and found a Pigeon on the way back home. Our friend said she had seen it for a week now and that there was a woman carrying it around yesterday. We picked it up brought it home Gave it a lukewarm bath for about 30 mins or so and gave him some water then he started perking up. We think he is a tame pigeon however because he loves to be petted and is more active when he is being petted he didn't run away or anything and just fell asleep in his hands when we found him. I am located in North Denver, CO and my boyfriend wants to keep him but I live in an apartment and Im not sure if there would be enough space to keep him and give him the life he deserves. I have been unable to find any rehabbers in the area and was wondering if you had any ideas.


Thanks!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If there are no rules about keeping a bird in your apartment it should be OK, lots of our members have indoor birds and I expect some will be posting to reassure you soon!

Cynthia


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If indeed it's a domestic-bred pigeon (it may or may not be...it could just be an exhausted or ill Feral) then a rehabber isn't going to really help all that much.

Can you post a picture of the pigeon ?

Also, there are some basics you need to provide him/her. Did you get some bird seed ? Do you have a cage or carrier with a softly lined bottom ? Are you keeping her/him in a warm room/space ?

Is she alert ? Or lethargic ?

Feel her chest area ... is the keelbone/breastbone protruding dramatically, or is there some 'meat' on both sides ?

Are eyes wide open and does she seem curious ? or are eyes closed a lot or squinting ?

Are his feathers fluffed out/puffed ? or are they smooth to the body ?

Lastly, ANY sign of external injury ? You will have to look UNDER the feathers to find this. Scratches, abrasions, torn feathers, scabs, cuts, scrapes, etc ?

Thanks for saving your friend ! Post back w/ an update soon !


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good, close up images of the poops, soon as you can.


Sounds like they are feeling very weak...may well be ill and or starved or both.


Provide supplimental warmth if you can...


Phil
Lv


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I believe that a member near you has sent you her details and telephone number. Please contact her, she is good, knowledgeable and will be able to take good care of the pigeon!


----------



## Single Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

I am posting A few pictures of the pigeon here: http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a211/Morgana_Black/Pigeon/downsized_0911001022.jpg
and
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a211/Morgana_Black/Pigeon/downsized_0910000858.jpg
I got bird seed (s)he has a lined cage and is kept warm in my bedroom away from my kids.

She was lethargic until last night after She ate and had water to drink and today has been very alert and even greets me when i walk up to her took her outside for a bit and she came right back to me to go inside.

i did examine her and i couldnt see anything that would be causing her to not be able to fly. her chest area is filled maybe a little on the sharp side like she was starving but she is filling out a little.

When i am around her she opens her eyes wides comes to me looks at me for awhile does what she is doing and lays down and closes her eyes.

her feathers fluff when she is cleaning and when she is alone, but when im around they go down. What does it mean if she eats her feathers? she was doing that yesterday but not today.

There are no signs of external injury that I could see.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

"took her outside for a bit and she came right back to me to go inside."

Hi..a word of advice: don't do that again  please.....

It was nice of you to do that and give her some fresh air and sun...but...she is still in compromised health/strength so when you do that, there IS a chance she might decide to take a short flight...then she'd be out of range of y'all to retrieve her...weak bird out of reach...and that would be that.

If you take her outside, please do it in a cage instead...it's just safer.

Thanks for answering the Q's. While she doesn't sound like she has an acute or immediately threatening illness....neither does she sound healthy.

The fluffed feathers indicate a bird is sick. So do droopy/closed eyes. If you see her often with closed eyes....eh, something's up.

Can you please do this next time you hold her: open her mouth and look inside. See if you see any white or yellow cheesy sort of growths or spots. Also, see what color the tongue/mouth is.

Does she eat a lot or just a little ? My guess is that she has a bit of an illlness, which is why you ended up finding her. She got sick, got weak, couldn't fly, thus met you kind, kind people.

As Feefo said above, did someone from the Forum contact you ? If this bird will need some meds, perhaps a member local to you can provide them.

Like I said, from your description, she just sounds a bit 'off'...and pigeon illnesses tend to progress kinda quickly. Keep up what you are doing, and do post back with more info ! Thanks again !


----------



## Single Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

i looked in her mouth and there are no cankers or cheesy looking things growing in her mouth her tongue is a pale pink but the rest of her mouth is definitely pink. she is eating a lot and her poops are solid and dark brown.

yes someone did contact me i dont have alot of time to be on the computer recently i will be able to respond to her tomorrow


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, well as long as she is eating and drinking justy keep up the excellent work ! keep an eye out for some typical red flags:

1) fluffed/puffed feathers very often

2) eyes closed or squinting very often

3) lethargy

4) increased breathing rate or open-mouth breathing.

Is she gaining any weight that you can feel/tell ?


----------

